

Show HN: My first iPhone app - Posing App - mahootnick
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/posing-app/id492085243
Your suggestions for the second version?
======
Geee
Nice work. I guess this would be also useful for artists (traditional/digital
2D or 3D) for references. Actually, from my point of view, that could be even
a larger market to thrive for. Did you draw all the poses yourself?

------
stevederico
Congrats! I know how tough it can be to get that first app out there. Keep up
the great work.

------
zeroboy
Nice job on the app. I'm not a photographer but I think this app will come in
handy anyway.

